# he was going to take the kink out of his sore neck



## raffavita

Hi everybody,

I'm having trouble with a passage of the book I'm reading.
The narrator is talking about a man who owns a hotel. He defines him "the golden boy, the wunderkind of the Chicago real estate tycoons."

He has been having trouble with the mob. 
In the passage, he *"was going to take a kink out of his sore neck by taking a steam in the hotel spa, *when XXX (a mob's guy) walked in.

Ehm, I can't get it. 
Could you help me??
I hope the context is enough.
Thank you in advance.

Raffuzza


----------



## k_georgiadis

"Kink" is a term used to describe stiffness in the neck.He is going in the hotel's spa (probably a sauna) to let the steam relieve the stiffness and pain.


----------



## Crisidelm

Suona:"stava per andare a fare una sauna per togliersi il groppo dal collo dolente nel centro benessere dell'Hotel".


----------



## raffavita

Grazie mille ragazzi!!!
Tutto chiaro!!

Raffuzza


----------



## Crisidelm

"Bagno di vapore"?


----------



## Crisidelm

Bagno turco?


----------



## fitter.happier

Crisidelm said:


> "Bagno di vapore"?



Ho cancellato il mio precedente messaggio perché c'erano già due traduzioni.

Non so esattamente se con _"by taking a steam" _si intenda proprio la_ steam room_ o la _sauna_, ma comunque lo scrittore è vago su questo punto. Tradurre con _sauna _credo che vada bene


----------



## Crisidelm

In effetti è ambigua come affermazione...


----------



## housecameron

Groppo lo si ha in gola.
Qui mi sembra un torcicollo.


----------



## fitter.happier

housecameron said:


> Groppo lo si ha in gola.
> Qui mi sembra un torcicollo.



Sono d'accordo. Uno dei significati di _kink _è proprio torcicollo


----------



## Rama

Hope this can help...

Cominciava ad avere problemi con la folla ordinaria.
Di passaggio, *si stava dirigendo verso l'hotel spa per cercare di placare il dolore del suo collo infiammato facendo esalazioni di vapore*, quando XXX entro'.


----------



## fitter.happier

Rama said:


> Hope this can help...
> 
> Cominciava ad avere problemi con la folla ordinaria.
> Di passaggio, *si stava dirigendo verso l'*hotel spa* per cercare di placare il dolore del suo collo infiammato facendo esalazioni di vapore*, quando XXX entro'.



Spa non è il nome dell'hotel. 
È una parola che significa _terme _o _centro termale_.


----------



## Crisidelm

Sic
gróp|po, gròp|po
s.m.
1 CO groviglio, nodo intricato

Un torcicollo cos'altro è se non sentirsi il collo annodato? Coloriamo un po' l'Italiano, signori...


----------



## Rama

Il siglificato di _kink out_ dovrebbe essere _sciogliere_
e.g.
"sciogliere i muscoli indolenziti" 
"Kink out of sore muscles"


----------



## Crisidelm

Sì, ma qui è "to take a kink out" e non "to kink out".


----------



## fredpox

Ciao, tanto per rendere ancora più confuse le idee..
take the kink out lo scomponiamo così
take out ->far fuori, metter fuori combattimento (direttamente dal mio Garzanti)
kink -> garbuglio, nodo

So, we might proudly say

....stava andando a disfarsi del suo groppo al collo...
or
...stava andando a mettere in senso il suo torcicollo, facendosi una sauna...

But, _taking a steam in the hotel spa _make a different sense to me.
My opinion is that the meaning of the above isn't involving a steam room, I'd rather think about aerosol.
Don't know how to explain it in plain English but it's a sort of steam machine aimed to your face, mostly used to relieve sore throat, cold, or any kind of winter disease ^__^ hope I made myself clear...

bye
P


----------



## housecameron

Aerosol per il torcicollo? 
Groppo ha portato fuori strada


----------



## pescara

fredpox said:


> Ciao, tanto per rendere ancora più confuse le idee..
> take the kink out lo scomponiamo così
> take out ->far fuori, metter fuori combattimento (direttamente dal mio Garzanti)
> kink -> garbuglio, nodo
> 
> So, we might proudly say
> 
> ....stava andando a disfarsi del suo groppo al collo...
> or
> ...stava andando a mettere in senso il suo torcicollo, facendosi una sauna...
> 
> But, _taking a steam in the hotel spa _make a different sense to me.
> My opinion is that the meaning of the above isn't involving a steam room, I'd rather think about aerosol.
> Don't know how to explain it in plain English but it's a sort of steam machine aimed to your face, mostly used to relieve sore throat, cold, or any kind of winter disease ^__^ hope I made myself clear...
> 
> bye
> P


 
"Taking a steam" means going to the sauna/steam room.  

Ciao.


----------



## fredpox

Ciao, I said it was only my attempt..well, not  right one, indeed.
L'aerosol farà ridere ma..certo che una sauna per un torcicollo......
che se faccia 'n massaggio in fin dei conti 

ciao!
P


----------



## housecameron

Fredpox, raramente ho visto un post così divertente!
Devi esserne orgoglioso 
E per non andare troppo fuori tema, aggiungerò che la sauna serve_ anche_ a questo.
Ciao


----------



## danalto

_****NUOVA DOMANDA***_​
Hi, WR: da NCIS...my try.  Mi aggancio a questo vecchio Thread, visto che la mia domanda è molto simile.

McGEE:    Tony? You all right?
TONY:    No.  I slept on the couch last night.  *I got a kink in my neck*.  *Kinks in my back*.  Killing me. 

McGEE:      Tony? Tutto bene?
TONY:       No. Stanotte ho dormito sul divano.* Ho il collo (tutto) incordato, la schiena (tutta) incordata*. Sto morendo.


----------



## london calling

Dani, intanto con_ Killing me_ intende che gli fa molto male, non che sta morendo (_My back's killing me_ è una cosa che purtroppo dico spesso!). Tutt'al più, il dolore lo sta uccidendo....

Poi, da queste parti (non so se è italiano, però), si dice_ incriccato_. 

_Ho il collo incriccato. Ho la schiena incriccata. _


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Dani, intanto con_ Killing me_ intende che gli fa molto male, non che sta morendo (_My back's killing me_ è una cosa che purtroppo dico spesso!). Tutt'al più,il dolore  lo sta uccidendo....
> 
> Poi, da queste parti (non so se è italiano, però), si dice_ incriccato_.
> 
> _Ho il collo incriccato. Ho la schiena incriccata. _


Ovviamente, intendevo dire* mi sta uccidendo *(LOL) 
Aspettiamo qualche altra opinione, credo che vadano bene entrambi, "forse" (forse!) incriccato è un pochino gergale?ù+
Thank you, Jo!


----------



## joanvillafane

non so se è italiano, però  - sounds like an Italianized "crick in the neck" Jo
And I looked up "incordato" - it's not in the WR dictionary. 
You guys are making up words. Not fair.


----------



## london calling

You're welcome, sunshine.

Guarda che anche "kinks" è gergale....


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> You're welcome, sunshine.
> 
> Guarda che anche "kinks" è gergale...


That's why! 



joanvillafane said:


> n
> You guys are making up words. Not fair.


No, we're not! (maybe...)


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> non so se è italiano, però  - sounds like an Italianized "crick in the neck" Jo


I decided to check it out in the end. It's certainly slang, but Italian slang, not dialect (although of course it may have originated from one dialect or another) : have a look here. Anyway, you'll often here people saying "mi sento tutto/a incriccato/a" (which is how I've been feeling lately as I haven't been going to the pool!)


----------



## rrose17

london calling said:


> Guarda che anche "kinks" è gergale....


It is? Kink or kinky to mean a sexual proclivity outside of the mainstream (how's that for a definition?!) is slang but a kink in the neck, or a kink in your plans or a kink in the road I think these are all not slang at all. Just for the record...


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> I decided to check it out in the end. It's certainly slang, but Italian slang, not dialect (although of course it may have originated from one dialect or another) : have a look here. Anyway, you'll often here people saying "mi sento tutto incriccato/a" (which is how I've been feeling lately as I haven't been going to the pool!)


Right, is just the same as *incordato*, only this one seems a little bit more...elegant, to me!


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> It is? Kink or kinky to mean a sexual proclivity outside of the mainstream (how's that for a definition?!) is slang but a kink in the neck, or a kink in your plans or a kink in the road I think these are all not slang at all. Just for the record...


You're right: _kinky_ meaning sexual deviation is more slangy, I suppose (and I thought that was British: do you say it in Canada too?).


----------



## rrose17

london calling said:


> You're right: _kinky_ meaning sexual deviation is more slangy, I suppose (and I thought that was British: do you say it in Canada too?).


Say it? We invented it!


----------



## TimLA

Is there a colloquial term in Italian for "muscle spasms"?


----------



## CPA

Ah però. "Incordato" l'avevo solo sentito riferito al maschietto in crisi di astinenza sessuale. Io dico "incriccato".


----------



## danalto

CPA said:


> Ah però. "Incordato" l'avevo solo sentito riferito al maschietto in crisi di astinenza sessuale. Io dico "incriccato".


Cosa???????  _Mai sentito!!! 

_


TimLA said:


> Is there a colloquial term in Italian for "muscle spasms"?


Don't know, Tim...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.
Nemmeno dalle mie parti si dice "incordato"; piuttosto si usa il più gergale incriccato", oppure parole dialettali corrispondenti all'italiano "sono tutto un crampo"/"ho il collo che è tutto un crampo". 
I "muscle spasms" di Tim dovrebbero proprio essere i crampi.
Alternative più comuni di "incordato" sono "irrigidito" e "contratto".


----------



## london calling

Connie Eyeland said:


> I "muscle spasms" di Tim dovrebbero proprio essere i crampi.


We say "cramp" as well.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Connie Eyeland said:


> I "muscle spasms" di Tim dovrebbero proprio essere i crampi, che chiamiamo anche "spasmi muscolari", alla lettera!
> Però per schiena e collo è più adatto il termine "contratture muscolari" (perché crampi sono chiamati quelli che colpiscono gli arti -o al limite la parete addominale-, ma non schiena e collo), quindi potresti effettivamente dire "collo irrigidito"/"muscoli della schiena contratti".


----------



## TimLA

> Originariamente inviata da *Connie Eyeland*
> 
> I "muscle spasms" di Tim dovrebbero proprio essere i crampi, che chiamiamo anche "spasmi muscolari", alla lettera!
> Però per schiena e collo è più adatto il termine "contratture muscolari" (perché crampi/spasmi sono chiamati quelli che colpiscono gli arti -o al limite la parete addominale-, ma non schiena e collo).


Ciao

L'ho chiesto perche' un "kink" in questo contesto e' solitamente uno spasmo muscolare.
Per esempio - in una persona di 70 anni, dolore nel collo potrebbe essere l'artrite, ma anche spasmo muscolare.
In una persona di 20 anni, l'artrite e' rara, spasmo piu' comune e spesso loro chiama il dolore "kink".

Se c'era una parola colloquiale (mi piace inventare parole - kinkaccio - ) per spasmo, avremmo una soluzione.
Proporro' alla Crusca la nuova parola nella lingua italiana - sarebbe piaciuta Dante.


----------



## london calling

TimLA said:


> Se c'era una parola colloquiale (mi piace inventare parole - kinkaccio - ) per spasmo, avremmo una soluzione.
> Proporro' alla Crusca la nuova parola nella lingua italiana - sarebbe piaciuta Dante.




I'll be honest with you: I daresay my "kinks" are more to do with arthritis than muscle spasms (woe is me!), but I'd still call them "kinks" (yes, I know, I'm dead ignorant).

Let us know what la Crusca says.....


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Tim. (Se cambi la grafia in "chincaccio", suona veramente molto dantesco!)

In italiano i crampi sono il tipo di spasmi muscolari che vengono solo agli arti inferiori e che in America credo chiamiate "charley horse"/"horse gummit". Invece "spasmo muscolare" è generico, può colpire dappertutto, inclusa schiena e collo.
_Kink _può essere anche il "muscolar sprain" (=stiramento muscolare) o solo il "muscle spasm"? 

Colloquialmente diciamo anche "sono tutto rotto"/"ho la schiena tutta rotta"/"ho la schiena a pezzi"/"mi fa male dappertutto"/"sono pieno di dolori" e, soprattutto nel caso del collo, "ho i nervi accavallati".


----------



## TimLA

london calling said:


> I'll be honest with you: I daresay my "kinks" are more to do with arthritis than muscle spasms (woe is me!), but I'd still call them "kinks" (yes, I know, I'm dead ignorant).
> Let us know what la Crusca says.....


That just means you're over the age of 20!




Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Tim. (Se cambi la grafia in "chincaccio", suona veramente molto dantesco!)
> 
> In italiano i crampi sono il tipo di spasmi muscolari che vengono solo agli arti inferiori e che in America credo chiamiate "charley horse"/"horse gummit". Invece "spasmo muscolare" è generico, può colpire dappertutto, inclusa schiena e collo.
> _Kink _può essere anche il "muscolar sprain" (=stiramento muscolare) o solo il "muscle spasm"?
> 
> Colloquialmente diciamo anche "sono tutto rotto"/"ho la schiena tutta rotta"/"ho la schiena a pezzi"/"mi fa male dappertutto"/"sono pieno di dolori" e, soprattutto nel caso del collo, "ho i nervi accavallati".



Un "kink" solitamente e' un piccolo punto specifico nella colla o la schiena.
Ogni tanto uno puo' movere la parte in questione e il movimento aiuta il dolore.
Anche si puo fare qualcosa COSI' per aiutarlo.
Mi pare che non sia una soluzione perfetta per la traduzione.
Attendiamo un'opinione dalla Crusca...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Anche si puo fare qualcosa COSI' per aiutarlo. Beh, certo... Chi non si fa strapazzare da un marine quando ha mal di schiena?


Mi è venuto in mente ora che una delle espressioni più diffuse sono "ho la schiena bloccata"/"ho il collo bloccato". 

Temo che non abbiamo un sostantivo specifico coincidente con "klink" (a livello di slang intendo); c'è il già detto "incriccare" ma è un verbo. 

[Riferito al tuo post: Colla = glue / Collo = neck]


----------



## danalto

Non credo sia stato detto, un altro termine adatto al contesto è *anchilosato*.


----------

